

Ask HN: Please review my site QuizMakr.com - bakztfuture

http://www.quizmakr.com/<p>Check out my web app, quizmakr.  I'd love to hear any feedback.<p>Right off the bat, I know the create.php page isn't very user friendly, it is set for a major makeover in the next update
======
coryl
My points: 1) Why is it required to have 9 questions? Someone with less than 9
questions can't use this because of the form validation. This is an utter UX
fail!

2) The homepage needs less text. Its pretty obvious with the first headline
what the product is. You need screenshots or a demo video.

3) The actual interaction on the quiz page is kinda cool. The "x" to close the
popup needs to be much bigger though.

I know you know that there's more work to be done, but getting the UX right
even on an MVP is key. Best of luck!

------
retroafroman
You probably know this, but you should put the input box for answer #1 right
under the input for question #1 and so on. It's a pain to scroll up and down.

Also, is there no way to input and check the answers on the quiz page?

~~~
bakztfuture
1) for sure, the next update will have a much friendlier UI

2) I decided to exclude the answers when the quiz is displayed.

This product is meant to be displayed on a projector, I figured it makes more
sense for the speaker to have an answer key held in their hands and they
simply just read out the answer. It gets them more involved with their
audience and it makes them seem like they know the answer off the top of their
heads.

~~~
retroafroman
If it's meant to be displayed on a projector, you may want to make the little
X that closes the pop up bigger, or even better to just click anywhere on the
pop up and it goes away. Also, it could be valuable to shrink your top banner
so that scrolling won't be necessary (it was necessary on my screen at least).

~~~
bakztfuture
i tried avoiding this, thanks for the heads up! really appreciate your advice.

------
MattBearman
In google chrome on Windows XP (hey, it's my old laptop) The question pop ups
have unnecessary vertical scrolling

------
bakztfuture
clicky: <http://www.quizmakr.com/>

